# Just came up with a new 6inch swimmer



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

Six incher i came up with


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

9 Incher


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like it should make a good twitch bait. Nice...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice bait


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Very cool

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking bait good work.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very sweet.............


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work, looks fishy to me!

jeremy


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

Open to suggestions or tips.. thanks guys


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! Looks good


----------

